# Headphones



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Has anyone used headphones in their Fire yet?  I'm trying to figure out if my headphones have gone bad or if it is the Fire.  I was testing a video and I could hear it better on max volume w/out my headphones than when I plugged them in.  

What has been your experience?

(This is why I wish they'd just had Bluetooth on the thing, I got rid of most of my wired headphones  )


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

The only pair of wired earbuds I have is the pair that came with the iPod Shuffle I got earlier this year (hate it, BTW). They work great with it. I have a great BT over-the-ear that I use with my Droid Bionic. But, yeah, the iPod wired buds work great with my Fire.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I have a pair of marshmallow earbuds I love.. work fine in my Fire.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Volume works correctly for me with both earbuds and my headset.

I use a set of headphones I bought at Radio Shack with my iPods, my iPad and now my Fire, because when I'm listening to or watching something on a device, I hate to be tied to it in case I want to get up and get something. The headphones came with a bluetooth adapter that fits into the headphone jack. I really like it...

For those who already have bluetooth headphones, there are several devices like this at Amazon:


My headphone set came with one of these. You just plug it into your device and it sends the bluetooth signal for you. I haven't tried any of these.

If you click on the above, some of the others are listed in the "also boughts" at the bottom.

Betsy

Here's a pic of my Fire with the Bluetooth thingy and the headphones:


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Volume works correctly for me with both earbuds and my headset.
> 
> I use a set of headphones I bought at Radio Shack with my iPad and now my Fire, because when I'm watching something on a device, I hate to be tied to it in case I want to get up and get something. The headphones came with a bluetooth adapter that fits into the headphone jack. I really like it...
> 
> ...


Wow! I had not even considered blue tooth headphones. Pretty slick!. My JVC lightweight headphones work fine though. I had to turn the volume down though.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Great idea, Betsy. Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine has rechargable batteries and came with a charger for both parts, the adapter and the headphones so I can charge both at once.  They hold a charge pretty well.  I just pullled them out after not using them for at least a month and they're working fine, even if I go down the hall to the next room.

Betsy


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

collett said:


> The only pair of wired earbuds I have is the pair that came with the iPod Shuffle I got earlier this year (hate it, BTW). They work great with it. I have a great BT over-the-ear that I use with my Droid Bionic. But, yeah, the iPod wired buds work great with my Fire.


I am sorry you do not like your iPod Shuffle. Mine works well for me. I use it most in bed when I cannot sleep because of a bad pain night..,..because it does not have a screen, it does not wake up my husband and it's size and simple controls allow me to easily operate it in the dark.


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

Betsy, I have got to get me one of those.

I had not used headphones yet, but after reading the original post, I experimented. I have the earbuds that came with my iPod shuffle as well as the kind that covers the whole ear, both work great...matter of fact it was an improvement as the Fire without is not loud enough in my opinion.


----------



## racheldeet (Jan 21, 2010)

Always make sure your headphones are plugged in all the way if you're having sound issues. I know it seems obvious, but it happens *all. the. time!*


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

SueEllen said:


> I am sorry you do not like your iPod Shuffle. Mine works well for me. I use it most in bed when I cannot sleep because of a bad pain night..,..because it does not have a screen, it does not wake up my husband and it's size and simple controls allow me to easily operate it in the dark.


Oh, it works fine. I just don't like iTunes and I don't like that I can't control what plays next, etc. Poor product research on my part. 
But the earbuds are great and work for the Fire, so it's all good.
Think I'm going to have to take a cue from Betsy and get a BT adapter for Fire so I can use my BT headphones.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Carol Collett said:


> .
> Think I'm going to have to take a cue from Betsy and get a BT adapter for Fire so I can use my BT headphones.


Caveat: Read through the descriptions carefully, I'm not entirely sure how the pairing will work with those adapters--mine came with its own adapter. I've only got two bluetooth devices--my Apple keyboard and my headphones, which came with their own adapter. 

Betsy


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Betsy, can you post a link to the headphones?  I believe you posted the adaptor, but not the headphones link.
Thanks


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I bought them from Radio Shack the beginning of the year, and I've been trying to find a link...haven't found one yet at Radio Shack or anywhere...will look again.

Here's another adapter from Amazon--it says it will work with any bluetooth headset:


It also shows a suggested headphone to pair with it, as Amazon does. 

The earlier one I posted will probably work, too, off to recheck.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I need to get head phones since the volume is just to low for me on the Fire. But I am so completely lost. I can't even recall the last time I wore head phones. Many many years ago. I tried some buds for a old ipod thingy my hubby had to listen to audiobooks, but they are so so painful. I cannot wear anything inside my ear. Ouch. My ears are sensitive.

So it has to be head phones. But there are so many out there and I have no clue. They have to be lightweight and not put a lot of pressure on my ears, or I'll have the pain again.

I wonder about something like these


I just don't even know where to start.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I used to hate earbuds. I only had the kind that came with devices, and they hurt my ears so much I would not wear them. Then someone on KB suggested some Sennheiser earbuds, among others. I can't find them on Amazon right now, but I have the CX 200. They are marvelous and don't bother my ears at all.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to put my son on this mission for me when he gets home tomorrow:  got to be comfortable and have a volume control, and blue tooth would be nice so there's no wire.  I'm sure he'll be able to find just the thing.   

And when he does I'll share with y'all.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

We have a couple of pairs of JVC corded and a Y cable so we can both plug in at the same time.  Now, I'm very anxious to hear what Ann's son comes up with.  Very resourceful to use your son, Ann.  I'd be doing the same thing if my son lived closer.  We're leaving today for a visit--750 miles one way by car.  Sadly, he'll be working off and on during our visit so I'm not asking him for help this time.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Atunah said:


> I need to get head phones since the volume is just to low for me on the Fire. But I am so completely lost. I can't even recall the last time I wore head phones. Many many years ago. I tried some buds for a old ipod thingy my hubby had to listen to audiobooks, but they are so so painful. I cannot wear anything inside my ear. Ouch. My ears are sensitive.
> 
> So it has to be head phones. But there are so many out there and I have no clue. They have to be lightweight and not put a lot of pressure on my ears, or I'll have the pain again.
> 
> ...


I use a set of earphones I bought at Radio Shack years ago. They are stereo with a volume control on the cord. It plugs into any device I am using. The cord doesn't bother me at all. I have taken them on many vacations and on the plane I use the sound buffering which helps some but doesn't totally cancel the outside noise. I think I paid $79.00 for them which was a good price for what I got. While I was testing out the Fire, I used them and the stereo sound was excellent. Not too good out of the speakers but the earphones made a big difference.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

THANK YOU ALL! You've talked me off the ledge. 

A coworker also pointed me to this dongle since I already have some great bluetooth headphones. Since I will be purchasing from Amazon, I am calling CS now to see if the dongle is compatible.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm going to put my son on this mission for me when he gets home tomorrow: got to be comfortable and have a volume control, and blue tooth would be nice so there's no wire. I'm sure he'll be able to find just the thing.
> 
> And when he does I'll share with y'all.


Tell him several of us are anxiously awaiting his opinion - OH! Also tell him Thanks! and Happy Thanksgiving!  Sons can be very useful - unfortunately, mine are on opposite coasts for the time being (and I'm in the middle).

If all this good info on how to modify the Fire keeps up, we're not gonna be in the market when the _new, improved_ model hits the market....


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> THANK YOU ALL! You've talked me off the ledge.
> 
> A coworker also pointed me to this dongle since I already have some great bluetooth headphones. Since I will be purchasing from Amazon, I am calling CS now to see if the dongle is compatible.


Oh, please let us know what you find out. That's a really good price. If it works, I'm getting one too. Have some bt headphones I love that are only a few months old.


----------



## trastan (Nov 14, 2011)

Jesslyn said:


> THANK YOU ALL! You've talked me off the ledge.
> 
> A coworker also pointed me to this dongle since I already have some great bluetooth headphones. Since I will be purchasing from Amazon, I am calling CS now to see if the dongle is compatible.


Though there's a slight possibility that it will work (very, very slight), you would need a USB > micro USB adapter just to be able to plug it into the Fire. Since it's not designed to host USB devices, even if you were to go that far, you would almost certainly have no success.

Unfortunately, your best bet for Bluetooth sound is going to be something along the lines of Betsy's dongle, where it's a battery-powered device connected to the Fire's headphone jack.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

I think you are correct, the dongle won't work.  Since the Fire doesn't have a USB there is nothing to plug that into.  I have one on my computer for headphones and for the life of me I can't figure out how we could get one to work for the Fire.  I want to find one like Betsy's.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

teri said:


> I think you are correct, the dongle won't work. Since the Fire doesn't have a USB there is nothing to plug that into. I have one on my computer for headphones and for the life of me I can't figure out how we could get one to work for the Fire. I want to find one like Betsy's.


Correct. I found a smaller one that I think will work for me. It comes in white and black
Robust 3.5mm Universal Bluetooth Wireless Stereo Music Audio Transmitter for iPod/iPhone/iPad/iTouch, Tablets, SONY PSP, Nintendo DS, MP3/MP4, PCs, PDAs, any 3.5mm Jack Device


----------

